# The Revenger Kit from Vaporesso



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Vaporesso were kind enough to send me a Revenger Kit for review and it arrived by DHL this morning. I asked for and got the blue version and this set up is a looker with its special composite glass type screens on both sides and the paint work looks awesome! At the price point it has arrived in the country at I would guess that this is going to be very popular with the guys who love clouds and high wattages. The NRG Tank (colour coded) looks pretty awesome as well and the coils are biggies! The coils wicked really well and I was up and running in no time at all. I have started the 0.16Ω coil at 48 watts. I will play with the kit for a few days and then do a review.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (17/7/17)

Looks nice, idea on price point?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Strontium said:


> Looks nice, idea on price point?



Vape Club have the Kit for R1,200. The Mod itself for R960.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/7/17)

I'll be interested in how the coils perform, they're interchangeable with the tfv8, the quality of which has slipped of late imo.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Strontium said:


> I'll be interested in how the coils perform, they're interchangeable with the tfv8, the quality of which has slipped of late imo.



Will keep you posted... I'm using the 0.16Ω coils at the moment and XXX at 48 watts is a bit powerful for me... I may put a non menthol juice in for the 0.16Ω test... but so far it's wicking well and there is not a sign of a leak. The coil broke in really quick... coils have come a long way in recent times... That horrible cotton taste I used to get from commercial coils seem to be a thing of the past... well with these ones anyway!


----------



## OPium46 (17/7/17)

It's very nice looking kit I must say. I dont know if its just me, but I really like the fact that Vaporesso has the 510 connection centered on their mods. 
A lot of the other manufacturers tend to off-set the connection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

Someone asked for a pic of the Revenger mod with the Ammit 25 on top... here we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (17/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone asked for a pic of the Revenger mod with the Ammit 25 on top... here we go.
> View attachment 101483


Thanks Rob. I appreciate it. It looks like a nice combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/17)

I managed to set the date and time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (18/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to set the date and time!
> View attachment 101513


Oh that is cool! Not really my bag in terms of aesthetics, but I know my BIL will be watching this one closely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arra (29/7/17)

Have to say i am extremely happy with my revenger kit, the flavour is great no leaking once you get the hang of it easy to use. The only downside for me is it does scratch quite easily on the front and back but thats n small downside for me.


----------



## Arra (29/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to set the date and time!
> View attachment 101513


Hi rob have you seen their post about the shortcuts you can use on the revenger?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/17)

I haven't @Arra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arra (29/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't @Arra.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you follow them on instagram you can view it there is a shortcut to get into your menu if you press the - and fire button at the same time and the + and fire to take you to your clock. Makes getting into your menu much easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeenoVape (17/8/17)

Arra said:


> If you follow them on instagram you can view it there is a shortcut to get into your menu if you press the - and fire button at the same time and the + and fire to take you to your clock. Makes getting into your menu much easier.



Dude thanks for the shortcuts, just tested and works like a champ!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

